# 10 Y.O. AQHA 4-h Prospect--critique please



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

This is Duke. He's 10 years old, 15.2 hands and we have him for a 3 week trial to see if he'll make a good 4-H horse for my daughter. He's been a super trail horse, has the basics down, but needs some work on his leads and side-passing. Those are pretty minor when his personality is taken into account. He's amazingly sweet, mellow and adjusted to his new home so fast. We put him out in the roundpen and he just chilled. He was one of the herd instantly. 









This was the best we could do with squaring him up. From this I see that he's a little under himself, but once he learns how to square up we might realize that he's not.









He ALWAYS looks at my daughter like this.


















He is a little thick in the throat latch, but does know how to flex at the pole so it probably won't hinder him too much. 
He has some halter horse in him, but he's HYPP n/n.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't really help you conformation wise, but I love him! Like you said, he is a bit thick in the throat latch but I don't really see anything bad that's glaringly obvious to me. He has a gentle face and I like how he doesn't have the tiny legs and feet that some halter-bred horses can have.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't offer much of a confirmation critique but what I do see is a happy looking horse with an incredible kind eye! It almost looks like your daughter and Duke have some sort of a connection already, but maybe that is just how the pictures came out. Either way he looks like he really likes her. All good things in my book. I hope the next 3 weeks are good for all of you!!

Good luck and keep us posted on how things are going!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I was in 4H for a long time and saw way to many horses that just shouldnt have been allowed to be ridden in 4h.

I think you found a great horse, perfect age strong confirmation. Perfect size for your daughter, as she can still grow and now be too big!

Id go for it! 4H horses are used alot and like i said i saw many horses with body confirmation that made me cringe that and horriable matches of rider and horse! Go for it, fallow your gut feeling and stick by it! He is very handsome and will for sure be noticed by judges in the show ring and you still have months to bond and grow with him before it time for shows to get ready for fair and all of that!

Just wiat till he sheds out that winter coat and has some TLC and good grooming as well as get more in shape you will have one very very flashy horse for your daughter!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I really like him! There are a few things I dislike-long back, upright pasterns, thick throatlatch, but I think his overall sturdiness makes up for it. He's certainly not a train wreck! 
And, I think that if his personality and your daughter's personality mesh (which they appear to!), that certainly overcomes any slight conformational flaws he has. 

And I love that he's 10. I think that's a great age for your daughter, no green-on-green but still young enough to last for a really long time. 

He looks like a real sweetie, what a score for you guys! And I agree with KS, he'll be super flashy when he sheds out!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

His conformation is absolutely fine! He looks 100% perfect for your daughter! He could use some groceries, but this sweet guy is exactly what you need. Don't let this one go!


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Klassic Superstar said:


> I was in 4H for a long time and saw way to many horses that just shouldnt have been allowed to be ridden in 4h.
> 
> I think you found a great horse, perfect age strong confirmation. Perfect size for your daughter, as she can still grow and now be too big!
> 
> ...


I was emailed some pictures of him this summer and he is stunning when he sheds.



Wallaby said:


> I really like him! There are a few things I dislike-long back, upright pasterns, thick throatlatch, but I think his overall sturdiness makes up for it. He's certainly not a train wreck!
> And, I think that if his personality and your daughter's personality mesh (which they appear to!), that certainly overcomes any slight conformational flaws he has.
> 
> And I love that he's 10. I think that's a great age for your daughter, no green-on-green but still young enough to last for a really long time.
> ...


Oh the poor 4-H matches! It makes me sick sometimes. We've been looking since September and have passed on a lot of horses because they just weren't right. His age is perfect.



mudpie said:


> His conformation is absolutely fine! He looks 100% perfect for your daughter! He could use some groceries, but this sweet guy is exactly what you need. Don't let this one go!


Yep, groceries. Can't wait until he's in shape, and adds a few pounds. His hay where he wasn't the nicest, and he was quite happy with the local hay we have here, and we're putting him on alfalfa slowly since he hasn't been eating any. We may add grain, but I'd like to avoid it if possible.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Fowl Play said:


> Yep, groceries. Can't wait until he's in shape, and adds a few pounds. His hay where he wasn't the nicest, and he was quite happy with the local hay we have here, and we're putting him on alfalfa slowly since he hasn't been eating any. We may add grain, but I'd like to avoid it if possible.


I'm glad For the weight, I'd recommend some Senior feed. I really helps! Also, make sure he's dewormed... I can't tell if it was because he was a little sweaty, but he kinda looks like he has a little bit of a "worm perm." Aaaand make sure you're feeding by weight instead of "volume" !


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

As far as confirmation he doesn't look too bad, but as someone who shows heavily in the cattle world, I have found that in any showing situation- you always choose something that will be a joy to show and let you truly enjoy showing rather than something that may win a buckle but will try to kill you in the process. I think he's a keeper!
ETA: not saying that he couldn't win any buckles  I think it's a good match 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

mudpie said:


> I'm glad For the weight, I'd recommend some Senior feed. I really helps! Also, make sure he's dewormed... I can't tell if it was because he was a little sweaty, but he kinda looks like he has a little bit of a "worm perm." Aaaand make sure you're feeding by weight instead of "volume" !


Worm perm I've never heard that. He was wormed about 2 weeks ago. He's extremely hairy and she worked him pretty good yesterday and it was into the 50's so he was quite sweaty. 



SullysRider said:


> As far as confirmation he doesn't look too bad, but as someone who shows heavily in the cattle world, I have found that in any showing situation- you always choose something that will be a joy to show and let you truly enjoy showing rather than something that may win a buckle but will try to kill you in the process. I think he's a keeper!
> ETA: not saying that he couldn't win any buckles  I think it's a good match
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My darling daughter has a motto: It's not about the ribbon, it's about the ride. 4-H is only a tiny bit of her horse life. She wants a horse that she can ride on the trails, do some reining lessons (for fun only) and do the challenge trail course at our barn. She wants to have fun, and not just worry about a ribbon. He isn't a natural born Western Pleasure prospect, but he's a decent all around horse, and with the time she'll spend with him between now and August he'll be pretty good for her.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I would not recommend senior feed for a horse this age/condition. I really do not think he needs a lot of "groceries" per say, but definitely some real WORK! And a horse on a regular working schedule may need a bit of grain as a part of his diet to gather energy from.

He is long in the back, and a little straight in the pasterns, and his neck is huge, but I REALLY like how he looks. I would start riding him, a lot. Build his top line, promote self carriage and you will be amazed at how he changes. A neck sweat could work well in your favor too. 

But as a performance horse, I would upkeep him on a grain.
Really nice looking horse!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Your daughter sounds like a good girl and it seems like they will be a great match! Hopefully your 3 week trial goes well and that you can end up with a good 4H horse


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

nherridge said:


> I would not recommend senior feed for a horse this age/condition.


Mudpie is 6 years old, and he's on senior feed. It's got a lot of great vitamins and minerals, and it helps him keep his weight healthy. The stuff he gets (LMF) also has glucosamine in it, which is great for his joints


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

mudpie said:


> Mudpie is 6 years old, and he's on senior feed. It's got a lot of great vitamins and minerals, and it helps him keep his weight healthy. The stuff he gets (LMF) also has glucosamine in it, which is great for his joints


Maybe your horse does well on it, but I am picky about what non-seniors I will feed that too. I just personally think her horse could do just fine on a different grain


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love him! He looks like such a sweetheart. If he has a nice personality, I wouldn't give him up. He definitely looks like he just adores your daughter. And your daughter sounds like a very smart young lady. Good for her!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd look far and wide for a horse with his expression. I've seen bored, ridden down horses who are kids horses, but would probably not be if they weren't worn down to it. This guy looks like he likes kids. He looks like he'd sure take care of your daughter and love doing it! I think he is stout enough to halter on and not look like a wimp, and doesn't have anything hindering him from being the awesomest awesome all around horse for her! Great buy! Hope he works out!


----------

